# Good Afternoon, people



## Sumwun (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I am a new member of the community as of a few moments ago. I have been trying to place together a rather large story in my head over the last few years and was suggested I visit these forums for feedback and reference. 

I have never attempted to write anything outside of poetry and lyrics so I am a bit unnerved right now. I know that my grammar is in dire need of tuning, and this has always made me hesitant to move forward beyond a few pages of scribble in a note book. 

I don't know what else to really say about myself. I look forward to taking my next big step  

Thanks all!


----------



## moderan (Dec 17, 2009)

Greetings. I'm originally from New England, Maine to be exact, though it has been many years. Welcome to WF.


----------



## Nickie (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi there, and welcome to the forums!


Nickie


----------



## Gumby (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi and welcome! Always wanted to visit New England.


----------



## Sumwun (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks peeps! I look forward to sharing and learning!

Gumby, you want to come visit in the fall  it's a sight to see.


----------

